# Wide Foot - ThirtyTwo TM-2 Wide anyone try?



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

FWIW I have a borderline EE/EEE foot, and am pretty comfortable in Adidas Tacticals. Rumored to be getting out of snowboarding this year, so I picked up a couple pairs to squirrel away when my current ones die.

Also I haven't owned the TM2 Wide but have owned other 32s (TM2 XLT) and can pretty confidently say Adidas will be MUCH more compact with better footprint reduction.


----------



## SoaD009 (Jan 9, 2020)

I bought the TM-2 wides this season and really like them. I wear a 27.5 mondo (9.5 US) and my larger foot is about 11.2 cm wide and they fit well. The boot is plenty wide but runs slightly shorter than my Adidas Responses. Both boots are wide but the Adidas are a little wider at the end of the toe box. I'm using the 5 mm foam donuts on the TM-2s to prevent heel lift and it does a good job.


----------



## supern00b (Jan 27, 2020)

kimchijajonshim said:


> FWIW I have a borderline EE/EEE foot, and am pretty comfortable in Adidas Tacticals. Rumored to be getting out of snowboarding this year, so I picked up a couple pairs to squirrel away when my current ones die.
> 
> Also I haven't owned the TM2 Wide but have owned other 32s (TM2 XLT) and can pretty confidently say Adidas will be MUCH more compact with better footprint reduction.


Echoing this, I'm in Acerras a full size down from my measured Mondo, and it's plenty wide.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

I wish there was somewhere around here to try on some Adidas boots. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## supern00b (Jan 27, 2020)

smellysell said:


> I wish there was somewhere around here to try on some Adidas boots.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I had to go through the whole buy online/return ordeal. I live near an Adidas outlet, so thankfully returns were painless


----------



## Neil29 (Dec 1, 2021)

Thanks for the input everyone. I just bought the TM-2s and will find out next week how they fit. I just don't have the time to drive to big shops that may have had my size, but I got a good deal on Backcountry..so I went for it. I'm also selling my Photons and step on bindings. I will miss the ease of use of the step ons, but part of me really did miss normal bindings. Since I'm nursing a slightly dislocated shoulder (only 2cm) from last Sunday, this will give me a good amount of time to figure out if they fit, mold them and continue to break them in around the house before going up - hopefully in 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## iWolfram9 (10 mo ago)

Neil29 said:


> Thanks for the input everyone. I just bought the TM-2s and will find out next week how they fit. I just don't have the time to drive to big shops that may have had my size, but I got a good deal on Backcountry..so I went for it. I'm also selling my Photons and step on bindings. I will miss the ease of use of the step ons, but part of me really did miss normal bindings. Since I'm nursing a slightly dislocated shoulder (only 2cm) from last Sunday, this will give me a good amount of time to figure out if they fit, mold them and continue to break them in around the house before going up - hopefully in 3 or 4 weeks.


I'm curious to know what bindings you got for the TM-2. I went from a size 12 Adidas Tactical (didn't know how to size boots at the time) down to a 10.5 TM-2 Double Boa Wide this week. I currently have the Salomon District in large, but the toe cap looks odd when strapped in.


----------



## Neil29 (Dec 1, 2021)

iWolfram9 said:


> I'm curious to know what bindings you got for the TM-2. I went from a size 12 Adidas Tactical (didn't know how to size boots at the time) down to a 10.5 TM-2 Double Boa Wide this week. I currently have the Salomon District in large, but the toe cap looks odd when strapped in.


I went with the rome cleaver because I got a good price and the high end rome bindings are ultra damp and customizable. I might also try to pick up a rome black label or katana for my a slightly softer feel w same customizability


----------



## Neil29 (Dec 1, 2021)

Got the bindings and boots yesterday. Boots are definitely more comfortable than the photons without heat molding them. Binding setup took a while but the boot to binding connection is great and so much better than the step on binding. Wish I could go up…


----------



## Neil29 (Dec 1, 2021)

Update…I went to a shop today looking for second board bindings..they had the ride lasso pro wide in my size so I tried them. Keep in mind I’m trying to break in my new Thirtytwo TM-2 wides at home with some pressure points around my pinky toe and the extra foot to the right of that that concern me (EEE+ foot). The lasso pros were almost perfect out of the box!!! After shopping with them on for 30 minutes, no pain, no tingling, no compression. Heat molded the sides before I left the shop to ensure the sides have enough cushion. Not sure what I’m going to do with the TM-2s. May try to heat mold them or sell them.


----------

